# Concentrações de pólenes muito elevadas nos próximos dias



## Mário Barros (29 Abr 2010 às 13:51)

*Concentrações de pólenes muito elevadas nos próximos dias*



> Portugal vai registar nos próximos dias elevadas concentrações de pólenes na atmosfera, principalmente de gramíneas, erva parietária, oliveira e sobreiro, segundo o Boletim Polínico da Sociedade Portuguesa de Alergologia Imunologia Clínica (SPAIC)
> 
> Para a semana de 30 Abril a 06 de Maio, prevêem-se «concentrações elevadas no Continente, sendo os níveis mais elevados no Sul do país, e em concentrações moderadas a elevadas para os arquipélagos dos Açores e da Madeira», adianta o boletim.
> 
> ...


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Abr 2010 às 19:37)

Eu já estou a ser afectado pelos pólens


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Abr 2010 às 21:51)

Os pólens andam muito elevados sim, eu hoje tenho estado com uma alergia intensa.
Espirros costantes, comichão nos olhos, nariz entupido, é uma coisa doida


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Mai 2010 às 11:29)

*Níveis de pólenes vão diminuir nos próximos dias*



> Os níveis de pólenes na atmosfera vão diminuir nos próximos dias em todo o país devido à previsão de ocorrência de chuva, segundo o Boletim Polínico da Sociedade Portuguesa de Alergologia e Imunologia Clínica (SPAIC)
> 
> Para a semana de 07 a 13 de maio, prevêem-se concentrações elevadas de pólenes para o Sul do país e moderadas a elevadas para as regiões Centro e Norte.
> 
> ...


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Mai 2010 às 12:40)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Níveis de pólenes vão diminuir nos próximos dias*



Até que enfim .


----------



## AnDré (16 Mai 2010 às 17:08)

À semelhança do que aconteceu o ano passado, por aqui alguns jardins vão-se cobrindo com este algodão que chega a todo o lado.


----------



## miguel (16 Mai 2010 às 17:37)

AnDré disse:


> À semelhança do que aconteceu o ano passado, por aqui alguns jardins vão-se cobrindo com este algodão que chega a todo o lado.



É isso que mais me afecta!! mas agora tomo uns comprimidos que me tem feito sentir bem não me tenho queixado


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Mai 2010 às 18:07)

miguel disse:


> É isso que mais me afecta!! mas agora tomo uns comprimidos que me tem feito sentir bem não me tenho queixado



Exactamente é isso que também me afecta...
Mas agora tomo o Aerius (Comprimidos)e já me sinto melhor


----------



## Iceberg (16 Mai 2010 às 23:52)

Eu também de há dois ou três anos para cá, sou muito afectado, e então este ano tem sido insuportável ... apenas amenizou com estes últimos dias de chuva ... a médica também receitou uns comprimidos e umas gotas para o nariz (Nasomet).


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mai 2010 às 12:56)

Neve nas imediações do Terreiro do Paço


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Mai 2010 às 13:05)

Mário Barros disse:


> Neve nas imediações do Terreiro do Paço



Isto anda mesmo do pior


----------



## Pixie (30 Mai 2010 às 21:52)

Espero que baixe, ando doente com tanto espirro, olhos a arder, dor de cabeça e nariz entupido!


----------

